# Just joined today.. Hope to learn more here...



## sc0rcher (May 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

just joined this awesome forum today and got some awesome formeron from one of the sponsor here... 
Some background on myself: 

35yrs old, been diagnosed with low test due to pituitary prolactinoma for 7 yrs, never stop me from working out in gym..
In fact, I have been working out with low test for years... therefore my stats are not impressive, but still able to maintain at ard 180lbs at 5"11 with last tested ~11%bf...

Will be contemplating on self trt as the cost in my place is exorbitant and not covered by insurance.. Therefore hope to learn more from you guys here.


----------



## sneedham (May 8, 2014)

Welcome bro..


----------



## Riles (May 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## first blood (May 9, 2014)

Welcome, I just joined too. I have been on TRT for a year. I had low T at 35 but just decided to cycle. Prob was that once I came off gear I lost everything quick! Cause my low T couldnt help me keep those gains. This past year things were better. Kept about 5 lb more on my frame and lost BF!


----------



## 1HungLo (May 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sc0rcher (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for all e warm welcome!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1972 (May 9, 2014)

sc0rcher said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just joined this awesome forum today and got some awesome formeron from one of the sponsor here...
> Some background on myself:
> ...



I am in the same boat as you..   As much as I worked out, I could not gain muscle (or much) and felt like crap.  Finally, I got my bloods done and I had low low T.  Am starting TRT, but will probably self admin once I from the masters on here.  so welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome


----------



## gds92115 (May 22, 2014)

welcome fellow newbie.


----------



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

welcome to the community


----------



## blergs. (May 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (May 23, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------

